# worlds biggest ship.



## NORDICA (Jun 10, 2007)

mellow greeting chaps. here is one for you. what is now the biggest ship in the world? i no longer count the KNOCK NEVIS ex JAHRE VIKING as this is mearly now a floating factory.


----------

